# entry level women specific full suspension bikes



## Iridethedirt (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi, I'm an avid mountain biker, and my wife is beginning to slowly get into mountain biking. We began riding paved trails and some light natural surface trails together a couple years ago, and she is now working her way into riding some singletrack. her bike is decent, but a hybrid, but slightly more of a mountain build than a road build. however the fork sucks, and i honestly think that even though she's quite the beginner, she would enjoy herself more on a full suspension bike. So, I want to know if there is such a bike, as a womens specific entry level full suspension bike? I know giant makes some wonderful womens specific bikes, and i believe cannondale as well. but beyond that, being that I'm not a woman, i dont know who makes what. i know giant doesnt offer much in the under 1000 catagory. I also know that buying used is probably the best option for getting a cheaper, but still nice, full suspension bike. 
so what are some women's specific full suspension bikes to look for, used or new, for under 1000?


----------



## CrimsonFox (Nov 19, 2008)

With women specific designs (WSD), you aren't going to find much under 1k. What I've found is most of them are poorly equipped and more expensive than a similar mens model. Since the market is much smaller than the mens side, most the WSD FS bikes are higher end and geared towards intermediate and advanced riders. 

That being said, depending on her size, you could look for closeouts on previous model years, in both mens and womens. The 2011 will be coming out later this fall. I recently came across a Trek Fuel 7 series, for about 1200. 

I'd keep an eye out for something used. Specialized makes a FS Myka. It is pretty light. I've ridden a Kona Four Lisa (2008) and it rides pretty nice, but I hated the fork (Dart)...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Does she NEED a WSD bike? Typically the geometry is for a gal with longer legs, shorter torso. Many of us ride mens/regular bikes just fine; WSD is not necessarily a requirement.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Highest quality possible regardless of skills*

My wife is not the most skilled or dedicated of riders though I have to say that I am very proud of what she has accumulated over the years. On the road she rides a Sirrus with a lot of carbon fiber in the frame and 105 componentry and I just gave her the Ksyrium wheels off of my Roubaix. On dirt she rides an M5 Stumpjumper Pro with Sram X-9 componentry.

Clearly these bikes far exceed her current ability. However, I have always believed it important a rider to have the best bike possible to foster the best daily experience possible. Nicely balanced and tuned machines make for a much higher frequency of seamless cycling events without mechanical bugaboos which new riders can find so irritating. It increases satisfaction with the sport and ultimately encourages more riding.

I can ride just about any POS because I know that it does not represent the entirety of cycling. I can accommodate the limitations of a machine through technique or simply make tuning and repair adjustments on the fly. (thanks for borrowing my bike. it rides better now. What did you do? )

New riders do not have the longer and broader view of the sport. Give them the best chance you can.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

Berkeley Mike said:


> New riders do not have the longer and broader view of the sport. Give them the best chance you can.


Quoted for effect. I like that thought, because it's not "spend limitless dollars," but "invest as much as you can to set this rider up for success."


----------

